# Different yeast for a couple kits



## ibglowin (Feb 3, 2012)

RC-212 is being used in some kits these days. They do supply 2 packs and both are added so if you do decide to void the warranty make sure to add not just one but two packs!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2012)

That or Red Star Pastuer red. There are so many good yeasts out there but lots of places dont sell the lots of them.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 5, 2012)

A lot of research is put into the development of these kits and I personally feel you will get your optimum results using what is provided by the manufactiurer.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree with Waldo but must say that are using what they know will get the job done, not what may get the job done with a better taste. They need to use for their sake the yeast that has the least amount of trouble.


----------



## JJGDC (Feb 5, 2012)

Wade said:


> I agree with Waldo but must say that are using what they know will get the job done, not what may get the job done with a better taste. They need to use for their sake the yeast that has the least amount of trouble.



I have to agree, it is my understanding from what I have read that the EC1118 is one of the more sturdy and forgiving yeast which is the reason why it is included in most kits. But with that sturdiness and forgiveness you lose some of the possible flavors and interesting factors that may be added by other yeasts.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 5, 2012)

The RC212 worked just fine on the Red Mountain Meritage. They supplied 2 packs and I used both. Its been in secondary for 7 days now and yesterday was down to 0.998 and still seeing some small CO2 bubbles coming up so hopefully will head a little lower still. I have used heat the whole time and had the wine at 72-74 without much temp swings.


----------



## JJGDC (Feb 7, 2012)

I haven't popped open the Red Mountain yet, I was just looking through the bella sonoma... but if the Red Mountain is RC-212... I will probably just roll with that

I am just looking around and thinking of playing with different asspects of the wine making process... Which is the fun part for me. Also, IMO the kit makers job have to put out a product that is "guaranteed" to ferment into wine. Its our job as the home winemaker to take some chances and see what we can do to make exceptional individual wine. Kind of like the Chef vs Cook argument, a chef makes new interesting food whereas a cook just reproduces what has already been done. 

So George suggested some liquid yeasts? Anyone had any experience with them? Go with that or the Red Star Pasture on the Pinot?


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 7, 2012)

That Red Mountain Meritage kit I just did was a WE kit, not a CC kit. I think CC is using EC-1118 on everything still these days. 
If you wish to play (and void the warranty remember) I would suggest RC-212. It is one of the recommended yeast for Pinot Noir. Pasteur Red is not. I would also use two packs.


----------



## JJGDC (Feb 7, 2012)

LOL! Thanks, I am not so worried about the warranty I figure if the kit doesn't work then I probably screwed something up along the way and its not the kits fault..... ))


----------



## Dean (Feb 7, 2012)

RC-212 is also VERY capable of developing a nasty H2S problem if under-nourished. You might want to keep a little yeast nutrient around if you detect that the yeast is under a bit of stress and starting to stink. Most kits shouldn't develop that problem, but it can happen sometimes.
Don't add nutrient unless you need to though.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 7, 2012)

Red Star Montrachet has this same problem! Both are very good yeasts though!


----------



## John Prince (Feb 8, 2012)

Why not add nutrient after 3 or 4 days? I have the last two kits. What will happen?<div id="myWatcherDiv" style="displayone;">


----------



## Robert123Carr (Feb 9, 2012)

I have used different yeast on my last three kits. I add nutrient at first sign of fermentation and again after Brix drops 8 degrees.Have not had a problem yet.


----------

